# What's the origin of "parabéns"?



## gian_eagle

I was thinking of how this congratulation form "parabens para voce" was introduced and became so commonly used (perhaps it is related to an ethymological use in latin or something of the same).

Was there other way to congrate someone as well?


----------



## Vanda

Gian
It's funny how we, natives of a language, most of the times take every word for granted: born hearing them, never asked about them. Well, 'cause of you I've just 'discovered '  why _parabéns._
According to Aurélio's dic: *de para + bem. *Now, that I'm curious, I'm gonna to research more about the word.


----------



## Lems

Vanda said:
			
		

> It's funny how we, natives of a language, most of the times take every word for granted: born hearing them, never asked about them. (...)



Very true, Vanda!

The Houaiss Dictionary informs even it was coined in 1720.

Lems
________________
Toda partícula que voa sempre encontra um olho.


----------



## Chriszinho85

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> I was thinking of how this congratulation form "parabens para voce" was introduced and became so commonly used (perhaps it is related to an ethymological use in latin or something of the same).
> 
> Was there other way to congrate someone as well?


Hey Gian. What's interesting is that I found the word "parabienes" in my Spanish dictionary and it also means "congratulations" but I've never heard any Spanish speaker say it. Have you? I usually hear "felicidades" and sometimes "enhorabuena" but never "parabienes." In Portuguese, I think I've heard "felicidades" also but I'm not sure what other ways there are to say "congratulations." Let's see what the others say.

Chris


----------



## gian_eagle

curious thing!

I think the spanish "parabienes" in an archaic and obsolete use.

Is great that you find this interesting, really there are words in our common use vocabulary that we never question of.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Gian, I looked in the DRAE and it gave this definition for the word "parabién":

(De la fr. _para bien sea_, que se suele dirigir al favorecido por un suceso próspero).*
*
*1.* m. *felicitación.*

 Maybe "parabéns" comes from the same expression, but in Portuguese "para bem seja"????



			
				gian_eagle said:
			
		

> It is great that you find this interesting, really there are words in our common use vocabulary that we never question of.


 That's very true. I've always wondered where the expression "tomara" came from. Like in this sentence, "Tomara que ele esteja bem." and also with the expression "quem dera" or "quem me dera." I remember reading somewhere that it came from a religious expression but I forgot what it was.


----------



## Vanda

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> (De la fr. _para bien sea_, que se suele dirigir al favorecido por un suceso próspero).
> 
> *1.* m. *felicitación.*
> 
> Maybe "parabéns" comes from the same expression, but in Portuguese "para bem seja"????
> 
> That's very true. I've always wondered where the expression "tomara" came from. Like in this sentence, "Tomara que ele esteja bem." and also with the expression "quem dera" or "quem me dera." I remember reading somewhere that it came from a religious expression but I forgot what it was.


 
Parabéns in Pt , parabién in Sp have the same meaning. In Pt, as I have said above it's : *para + bem = parabém*, but the usage in plural : _parabéns_ has been privileged.
Tomara (*origem)=* Da 1.ª pess. sing. do mais-que-perfeito indicativo do verbo tomar. *Interjeição* Bras. 
tomara (*significado*) = Prouvera a Deus; oxalá
Oxalá *(origem)* = Do árabe _in sa allah_`, 'e queira Deus'.*Interjeição* 
Oxalá *(significado)* = Tomara; queira Deus; prouvera a Deus

so _Tomara= oxalá_ but they don't have nothing to do with their different origin; they are synonyms. 
Oxalá is the word with religious origin as you have mentioned above.


----------



## Vanda

> In Portuguese, I think I've heard "felicidades" also but I'm not sure what other ways there are to say "congratulations."


 

Congratulations = Parabéns.
Felicidades = Votos de feliz êxito. 
Normally we say: Parabéns! Felicidades!  in a row if we are congratulating someone for birthday, marriage,...
Felicidades would be a sequence of wishes, kind of.


----------



## Outsider

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> I've always wondered where the expression "tomara" came from. Like in this sentence, "Tomara que ele esteja bem." and also with the expression "quem dera" or "quem me dera." I remember reading somewhere that it came from a religious expression but I forgot what it was.


"Tomara", "dera": como disse a Vanda, são o pretérito mais-que-perfeito do indicativo dos verbos "tomar" e "dar". O mais interessante é que nas frases que citou estas formas verbais têm um valor arcaico, de _subjuntivo_. Por exemplo, em "Quem me dera" a palavra "dera" não exprime um acto passado, mas um desejo. "Quem me dera": quem me _desse_. Em espanhol é ao contrário: as formas verbais terminadas em _-ra_ são subjuntivos, e apenas têm o valor de indicativos em construções arcaicas.
Veja esta discussão.

P.S. Este tópico é interessante. Eu também não sabia a origem de "parabéns".


----------



## Chriszinho85

Vanda said:
			
		

> Tomara (*origem)=* Da 1.ª pess. sing. do mais-que-perfeito indicativo do verbo tomar. *Interjeição* Bras.
> tomara (*significado*) = Prouvera a Deus; oxalá


 Thanks for the explanations Vanda. Actually, I already knew about the verb tense of "tomara." I was just thinking that since that verb tense isn't used anymore in spoken language, it must have come from some expression that kept it in use in spoken language...but taking into account the religious meaning, I can see how it was maintained in spoken language. 



> so _Tomara= oxalá_ but they don't have nothing to do with their different origin; they are synonyms.
> Oxalá is the word with religious origin as you have mentioned above.


 I also knew about the existence of "oxalá" in Portuguese because it is the same as "ojalá" in Spanish. I was actually referring to "quem me dera" when I was writing about how I had read that it came from a religious expression. I did a search and found the website where I read that. It's very interesting. It says that "quem me dera" is a "literal translation from Hebrew by means of the Jewish Bible translations into Romance." You can read it here.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Outsider said:
			
		

> "Tomara", "dera": como disse a Vanda, são o pretérito mais-que-perfeito do indicativo dos verbos "tomar" e "dar". O mais interessante é que nas frases que citou estas formas verbais têm um valor arcaico, de _subjuntivo_. Por exemplo, em "Quem me dera" a palavra "dera" não exprime um acto passado, mas um desejo. "Quem me dera": quem me _desse_.


 Isso é muito interessante.  Li a outra discussão e achei interessante também.


> Em espanhol é ao contrário: as formas verbais terminadas em _-ra_ são subjuntivos, e apenas têm o valor de indicativos em construções arcaicas.


As formas verbais terminadas em _-se_ são subjuntivos também, mas se encontram mais na literatura do que na linguagem falada. (Você provavelmente já sabia disso mas só queria adicionar ao que você escreveu). ("adicionar" é o verbo correto?)


----------



## Lems

.
Sim, Chris. Adicionar é o verbo correto. 
Continuo impressionado com a qualidade do seu português!
Parabéns!  

Lems
______________
Todo corpo mergulhado numa banheira faz tocar o telefone.


----------



## Outsider

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the explanations Vanda. Actually, I already knew about the verb tense of "tomara." I was just thinking that since that verb tense isn't used anymore in spoken language, it must have come from some expression that kept it in use in spoken language...


It still is used sometimes in spoken language, in formal registers. 
There are expressions such as "Tomara eu" (I wish) and "Tomara você" (You wish). "Quem me dera" is a set phrase.



			
				Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> Isso é muito interessante.  Li a outra discussão e achei interessante também.
> As formas verbais terminadas em _-se_ são subjuntivos também, mas se encontram mais na literatura do que na linguagem falada. (Você provavelmente já sabia disso mas só queria adicionar ao que você escreveu). ("adicionar" é o verbo correto?)


"Adicionar" está certo, mas melhor ainda seria dizer "juntar".


----------



## Lems

Outsider said:
			
		

> It still is used sometimes in spoken language, in formal registers.
> There are expressions such as "Tomara eu" (I wish) and "Tomara você" (You wish). "Quem me dera" is a set phrase.
> 
> "Adicionar" está certo, mas melhor ainda seria dizer "juntar".


Outsider, foi bom você _juntar _essa informação! Aprendi mais uma diferença entre o português de Portugal e o do Brasil: aqui (em São Paulo, pelo menos) se utiliza _adicionar _nesse caso.

Vanda e foreiros de outras partes do Brasil, como se utiliza em sua região? Acho interessante essas sutilezas...

Lems
______________
Todo corpo mergulhado numa banheira faz tocar o telefone.


----------



## Outsider

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> I was actually referring to "quem me dera" when I was writing about how I had read that it came from a religious expression. I did a search and found the website where I read that. It's very interesting. It says that "quem me dera" is a "literal translation from Hebrew by means of the Jewish Bible translations into Romance." You can read it here.


Interesting hypothesis, although it seems that _quien me diera_ also exists in Spanish.



			
				Lems said:
			
		

> Outsider, foi bom você _juntar _essa informação! Aprendi mais uma diferença entre o português de Portugal e o do Brasil: aqui (em São Paulo, pelo menos) se utiliza _adicionar _nesse caso.


Não imaginei que pudesse ser diferente no Brasil!


----------



## Márcio Osório

Quando alguém no orkut me dizia "lhe adicionei", eu sabia o que significava: "Eu o coloquei na minha lista de amigos", mas ainda assim ficava me sentindo como "ingrediente" de mistura de bolo ou como tablete de tempêro [sua marca preferida aqui].  

Acho que isso veio do inglês (anglicismo), do verbo _add_, de "I [have] added you to my friend list" (Coloquei-o/a na minha lista de amigos) <-- Minha forma preferida!   

Afinal, tantas coisas copiamos do inglês que chegamos ao cúmulo de usar a sintaxe e a semântica  do inglês mesmo... sem que nos apercebamos disso.


----------



## Vanda

> ainda assim ficava me sentindo como "ingrediente" de mistura de bolo ou como tablete de tempero [sua marca preferida aqui]


 
Coisas de Laurinha, ou melhor coisas de Márcio.  
Eu ia... vou dizer a mesma coisa que o Márcio: acho que antes da internet eu diria juntar, agora parece que virou mania nacional , todo mundo add,
isto mesmo, ninguém adiciona mais, só na receita, todo mundo add
vc a uma lista de amigos.  pro add! Depois, na sala de aula, quando eu pergunto aos alunos, preparando-se para o vestibular, o que é "add' num texto qualquer em inglês que eles estiverem lendo, ninguém sabe. Grrr!
Às vezes, a professora de português que há em mim briga com a professora de inglês: 'será que não existe esta palavra na sua língua?! Tem que usar o inglês?' Daí eu me lembro que são tempos modernos, que eu não sou purista, que eu gosto das duas, (ou melhor da outras todas também), que pode ser sintoma do WR  , e vou desfiando um monte de razões que a própria razão desconhece, e fica tudo bem! Amém!


----------



## Lems

Márcio Osório said:
			
		

> Quando alguém no orkut me dizia "lhe adicionei", eu sabia o que significava: "Eu o coloquei na minha lista de amigos", mas ainda assim ficava me sentindo como "ingrediente" de mistura de bolo ou como tablete de tempêro [sua marca preferida aqui].
> 
> Acho que isso veio do inglês (anglicismo), do verbo _add_, de "I [have] added you to my friend list" (Coloquei-o/a na minha lista de amigos) <-- Minha forma preferida!
> 
> Afinal, tantas coisas copiamos do inglês que chegamos ao cúmulo de usar a sintaxe e a semântica  do inglês mesmo... sem que nos apercebamos disso.


Mas não é o caso aqui, concorda Márcio? Neste caso a Chris se referiu a adcionar uma informação e não uma pessoa.
___________________
*adicionar*

[De adição2 + -ar2, seg. o padrão erudito.]
V. t. d. 
 1.	 Juntar, ajuntar, acrescentar, acrescer, aditar, adir. 

Dicionário Aurélio - Século XXI
____________________

_Acrescentar _ também seria uma forma adequada e é bastante usada coloquialmente.

Mas concordo com você quanto à semântica importada do inglês, geralmente via tradutores de filmes na televisão, o que me deixa muito irritado.  

Exemplos:

*bizarro *que raramente usamos em português coloquial, no lugar de *estranho*;
*patético*, idem, no lugar de *lamentável*
*devastador*, idem, no lugar de *arrasador*

Não chegam a ser falsos cognatos mas não são de uso corrente. Estou até colecionando essas pestinhas e, se alguém tiver outros exemplos, adicionem, juntem, agreguem, acrescentem, coloquem (usem o verbo que mais apreciarem), aqui.   

Lems
_________________
Todo corpo mergulhado numa banheira faz tocar o telefone.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Muito obrigado Outsider e Lems pelas explicações sobre "adicionar," "juntar," e os sinônimos desses verbos. 



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> Interesting hypothesis, although it seems that _quien me diera_ also exists in Spanish.


 Isso é interessante. Pelo que eu vi, parece que a expressão “quien me diera” (usada do mesmo jeito que em português) só se encontra em obras literárias como na poesia e em textos religiosos.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Vanda said:
			
		

> Eu ia... vou dizer a mesma coisa que o Márcio: acho que antes da internet eu diria juntar, agora parece que virou mania nacional , todo mundo add,isto mesmo, ninguém adiciona mais, só na receita, todo mundo add
> vc a uma lista de amigos.  pro add! Depois, na sala de aula, quando eu pergunto aos alunos, preparando-se para o vestibular, o que é "add' num texto qualquer em inglês que eles estiverem lendo, ninguém sabe. Grrr!
> Às vezes, a professora de português que há em mim briga com a professora de inglês: 'será que não existe esta palavra na sua língua?! Tem que usar o inglês?' Daí eu me lembro que são tempos modernos, que eu não sou purista, que eu gosto das duas, (ou melhor da outras todas também), que pode ser sintoma do WR  , e vou desfiando um monte de razões que a própria razão desconhece, e fica tudo bem! Amém!


 hehe..você é muito engraçada Vanda.  Depois que eu comecei a assistir aos diferentes programas da Globo, estranhei um pouco porque não sabia que tantas palavras ingleses tinham entrado na língua como “chat,” “site,” “smoking,” “videogame,” “top” ou “top model” “pop” “rock” etc. Eu também não sou purista, mas é triste ver que o inglês está tendo uma grande influência em muitas línguas, até o ponto em que as pessoas acabam usando a palavra inglês ao invés de usar a palavra que já existe nessa língua.  ...mas fazer o quê, não é?


----------



## Chriszinho85

Lems said:
			
		

> Mas não é o caso aqui, concorda Márcio? Neste caso *a* Chris se referiu a adcionar uma informação e não uma pessoa.


 Lems, sei que não fez de propósito mas eu sou homem...


----------



## Márcio Osório

Lems said:
			
		

> Mas não é o caso aqui, concorda Márcio? Neste caso a Chris se referiu a adcionar uma informação e não uma pessoa.[omissis]


Concordo em gênero, grau e número. Mas não consigo me livrar dessa sensação.
_I thoroughly agree. Yet the feeling simply doesn't want to go away._

"Adicione-me a gosto e leve ao fogo em banho-maria!"
_Add me as you please and let me burn on the slow burner!"_


----------



## Outsider

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> hehe..você é muito engraçada Vanda.  Depois que eu comecei a assistir aos diferentes programas da Globo, estranhei um pouco porque não sabia que tantas palavras ingleses tinham entrado na língua como “chat,” “site,” “smoking,” “videogame,” “top” ou “top model” “pop” “rock” etc. Eu também não sou purista, mas é triste ver que o inglês está tendo uma grande influência em muitas línguas, até o ponto em que as pessoas acabam usando a palavra inglês ao invés de usar a palavra que já existe nessa língua.  ...mas fazer o quê, não é?


Acho que as pessoas demoram um tempo até criarem palavras novas na sua língua para os novos conceitos que vão aparecendo. Enquanto não aparece uma tradução, pedimos umas palavras emprestadas ao inglês. O vocabulário do futebol, por exemplo, há quarenta anos ainda tinha muitas palavras inglesas, mas hoje em dia já foram quase todas traduzidas.


----------



## Vanda

Além do que o Outsider já disse, no nosso caso as coisas vão mais longe. É muito mais preguiça e ignorância do outra coisa. Enquanto todas as línguas latinas dizem sida, nós dizemos aids. Na maioria dos casos as palavras inglesas adotadas são palavras que saíram da mãe-latim, ou seja são nossas mesmo, devolvidas com pronúnica inglesa,  uma palavra que temos perfeitamente na nossa língua. O que eu concluo é que, no caso da informática que na sua  maioria foi dominada primeiro pela meninada, foi primeiramente a falta de conhecimento da língua estangeira ligada ao português, depois, a nossa preguiça mental, é mais rápido usar o que está pronto do que pensar como poderia ser. No final, estas palavras acabam incorporadas à língua - ou reincorporadas - como aconteceu com o francês no século 19 . Hoje nem percebemos que palavras que temos como portuguesas da gema são francesas. O mesmo com o inglês, levando-se que 60% dele veio do latim e só mudou a pronúncia (um dia destes comecei a fazer uma lista de palavras francesas que são tidas como inglesas e acabei desistindo, porque são muitas ... é só reparar na palavra escrita e lê-la como leriam nas línguas latinas e vocês vão descobrir).


----------



## Lems

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> Lems, sei que não fez de propósito mas eu sou homem...


Oops...   No offense.

Não sei qual exatamente a razão, mas intui isso por algum post seu lá atrás. 

Sorry.

Lems
_________________
Todo corpo mergulhado numa banheira faz tocar o telefone.


----------



## Outsider

No Brasil, às vezes usam Cris como diminutivo de Cristina, não é verdade? Mas em inglês é diminutivo de Christopher.


----------



## Lems

Vanda said:
			
		

> (...) O mesmo com o inglês, levando-se que 60% dele veio do latim e só mudou a pronúncia (um dia destes comecei a fazer uma lista de palavras francesas que são tidas como inglesas e acabei desistindo, porque são muitas ... é só reparar na palavra escrita e lê-la como leriam nas línguas latinas e vocês vão descobrir).


Oi Vanda

Que boa idéia! Continue com essa lista que, se puder, vou contribuir. E acredito que os amigos daqui também vão _add _  

(Em tom jocoso, mas falando sério.)

Lems
_________________
Todo corpo mergulhado numa banheira faz tocar o telefone.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Vanda e Outsider, concordo com o que vocês escreveram a respeito do uso de palavras ingleses em outras línguas. Eu estava pensando, e esse assunto me fez pensar sobre o que aconteceu com o tagalog. Eu li que no mínimo 25% das palavras em tagalog veio do espanhol. É interessante ouvir essa mistura das duas línguas. Acho que a influência do espanhol até enriqueceu a língua. Acho o mesmo sobre as diferentes línguas que tiveram uma influencía no português, como o árabe, o francês, as línguas africanas, as línguas indígenas etc. Quanto à situação com o inglês, talvez seja apenas um “enriquecimento” da língua, depende de como você vê as coisas.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Lems said:
			
		

> Oops...   No offense.
> 
> Não sei qual exatamente a razão, mas intui isso por algum post seu lá atrás.
> 
> Sorry.


 Oi Lems.  Imagina! Não me ofendi, não.  Tá tudo bem.   ...e Outsider tem razão.  Meu nome é Christopher mas todo mundo me chama de Chris.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Lems said:
			
		

> Que boa idéia! Continue com essa lista que, se puder, vou contribuir. E acredito que os amigos daqui também vão _add _


 Também acho uma boa idéia. Aliás, estou interessado em saber mais sobre palavras estrangeiras que entraram no português. Já sei (or conheço?) muitas mas às vezes, não consigo identificar se são mesmo palavras portuguesas ou se são palavras emprestadas de outras línguas. Por exemplo, a palavra “bacana” parece uma palavra africana. Procurei no dicionário do priberam.pt mas não diz a origem de "bacana."


----------



## Vanda

Chris,

Aí vai:
*bacana*= [Do lunfardo (2) bácan, com alteração semântica, possessivo]

*lunfardo* = [Do espanhol platino lunfardo] 
1. Ladrão, gatuno; marginal. 
2. Gíria (1) da ralé de Buenos Aires (Argentina) e seus arredores, muito usada nos tangos.

xiiii, vivendo e aprendendo.

E eu que toda vida achei que a palavra bacana estava relacionada à *bacanal* = [Do latim bacchanale.] 
1. Festa em honra de Baco, deus do vinho. 
2. Por extensão. Festim licencioso com participação de várias pessoas; orgia. 

Chriszinho, por sua culpa  , estou descobrindo um monte de coisas insuspeitas!

Obs.: Não deixem de ler estas definições sobre lunfardo aqui. Interessante! 

Ara, vc sabia a origem disto?


----------



## Lems

Vanda said:
			
		

> (...)
> E eu que toda vida achei que a palavra bacana estava relacionada à *bacanal* = [Do latim bacchanale.]
> (...)


Pode ser isso mesmo, Vanda. O lunfardo pode ter tomado do latim...   

Lems
____________
Fácil é ver o que queremos enxergar. 
Difícil é saber que nos iludimos com o que achávamos ter visto.
_Carlos Drummond de Andrade_


----------



## Chriszinho85

Obrigado Vanda mais uma vez!  Muito interessante..eu nunca ouvi falar do "lunfardo."


			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> Chriszinho, por sua culpa  , estou descobrindo um monte de coisas insuspeitas!


   Que bacana!  As coisas sempre são assim, né? É por isso que gosto do fórum. A gente sempre acaba aprendendo alguma coisa nova.


----------



## Denis555

Vanda said:


> Enquanto todas as línguas latinas dizem sida, nós dizemos aids.
> 
> No final, estas palavras acabam incorporadas à língua - ou reincorporadas - como aconteceu com o francês no século 19 . Hoje nem percebemos que palavras que temos como portuguesas da gema são francesas.


 
*Querida Vanda,*
No italiano se usa a palavra _Aids _como no (português) brasileiro. Aliás, italiano é atualmente a língua latina mais influeciada pelo inglês!
Outras línguas (que estudo) como holandês e polonês também usam _Aids _e a pronúncia é como em inglês /eids/. No entanto, em italiano, a pronúncia é como no Brasil /aids/!  
-------

Já algumas palavras do francês que usamos no (português) brasileiro com a grafia já "modificada":

BR - FR
Abajur - Abat-jour
Alô - Allô
Batom - Bâton
Carnê - Carnet
Chofer - Chauffeur
Complô - Complot
Chassi - Chassis
Colantes - Colants
Edredão - Édredon
Garçom - Garçon
Guichê - Guichet
Metrô - Metro
Maiô - Maillot
Mantô - Manteau
Robô - Robot (originalmente vem do tcheco!)
Tricô - Tricot
Sutiã - Soutien
Gagá - Gaga (tipo, velhinho gagá, caduco)

*Um abraço a todos*

Ah, algumas palavras do inglês já modificadas!

Coquetel - Cocktail
Clube - Club
Jipe - Jeep
Uísque - Whiskey
Estoque - Stock
Ringue - Ring
Contêiner - Container

Umas "novas" propostas por mim! 
Imeio - E-mail
Saite - Site


----------



## jazyk

> Lems, sei que não fez de propósito mas eu sou homem...


Eu também tinha certeza que era mulher. Talvez o zinho no final? (não tinha visto que era zinh*o* e não zinh*a*).


----------



## Chriszinho85

jazyk said:


> Eu também tinha certeza que era mulher. Talvez o zinho no final? (não tinha visto que era zinh*o* e não zinh*a*).


 haha...Será que todo mundo aqui acha que sou mulher?  Quero deixar claro para todos que sou homem. Eu devia ter escolhido meu “nickname” com mais cuidado...lol

Chris


----------



## Denis555

Chriszinho85 said:


> haha...Será que todo mundo aqui acha que sou mulher? Quero deixar claro para todos que sou homem. Eu devia ter escolhido meu “nickname” com mais cuidado...lol
> 
> Chris


 
Chris, eu não tive problema algum. Aliás, quando vi seu "nickname" (=apelido) por algum motivo associei _ele_ com o nome "Jairzinho".


----------

